# UP Snow Pics



## Caleb55 (Dec 11, 2005)

Took these off of a snowmobile site I'm a member on.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Holy smokes


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

:redbounce snow snow snow :bluebounc


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

someone better tell those flamingo's to head south! they've got no business with snow business.

Thanks for giving me "the itch" I wanna ride my Turbo sled now!!


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I want some.!!!!!purplebou


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Say yea to da up eh! You gotta love the upper peninsula, I'm in upper wisconsin, almost the up and we have a teaser this morning an inch or so, I think it's gonna warm up though, so disappointing.


----------



## keith cretella (Oct 18, 2006)

I want to make some green!!!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## Proficient (Nov 22, 2006)

I wish we got the snow that the UP gets!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Where in the UP are you. Im thinking about going up to Silver City after Xmas


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

That looks live webcam shots from www.johndee.com.

John is 2 for 2 this year so far on accumulating snow storms. The second we got a lot more then was forecast, but I won't complain.


----------



## 24-7 (Sep 29, 2005)

wish lower MI would get some snow  payup


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Darn it, people beat me to the punch. That is from Johndee.com, right of one of the ncn cams.

Chuck B.


----------



## Caleb55 (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, they are off of johndee. It's a great website, especially if you snowmobile!!


----------

